# BMX-Nabe öffnen



## Marsmann (2. Januar 2008)

Hey Leute, habe heute bim kumpel in der werkkstatt ein bmx gefunden, von dem er meinte die hinterradnabe wäre schrott, sie dreht nicht mehr. nu haben wir einige verklmemmte kugen auf der kettenblattseite gefunden, und wollen das entsprechend kugellager ausbaun. nu die frage: 

Wie geht das???

wie beim mtb mit der kettenpeitsche, oder mit den kleinen vertiefungen?(siehe bild) 

ich hoffe ihrkönnt mir helfen, danke schonmal


----------



## MasterOfBMX (2. Januar 2008)

Du brauchst einen Freilaufabzieher, ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob du ein ACS oder DICTA Ritzel hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel_D (2. Januar 2008)

Mit den eckigen Vertiefungen weiter innen, die im 90° Winkel zu den Löchern stehen. 

Für den Abzieher gibt es aber mehrere Standards. Das geht von den klassischen Schraubritzeln von Esjot, Dicta, Shimano über ACS und bis hin zu White Industries. Die Breite und Tiefe dieser Löcher variiert so stark, dass man das auf nem Photo eigentlich nicht erkennen kann.

Würde auf Esjot / Dicta tippen

http://www.singlespeed-onlineshop.d..._flipflop_und_Esjot_Freilauf_Abzieher2407.htm

edit:
Ich bin grade irritiert. Die gezeigten Löcher dienen doch dazu das Freilaufritzel aufzuschrauben und nicht es von der Nabe zu lösen?


----------



## maenjual (4. Januar 2008)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> edit:
> Ich bin grade irritiert. Die gezeigten Löcher dienen doch dazu das Freilaufritzel aufzuschrauben und nicht es von der Nabe zu lösen?



ist richtig


----------



## KEN II (4. Januar 2008)

BMWICHS Naben werden nicht aufgeschraubt - wers trotztem tut wird mit Lagerschalenbruch nicht unter 14 Teilen bestraft...........


----------

